# The One-Move 2x2 Game!



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

Welcome to the one-move 2x2 game! I post a scramble for 2x2, and we work together to solve it by doing one turn at a time. You can only do one move per turn, and you can't go twice in a row. We'll be using HTM, so that means a half turn(i.e: U2) counts as one move. Rotations will count as your turn. Also, make sure not to say _why _you're doing the move you do. That way, it's harder, as participants could be using different methods.

When you post, please include the scramble, the solution so far, and what turn you're doing. Let's begin!

==============================================================================================================

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

==============================================================================================================

Solution: *B*


----------



## Natanael (Dec 15, 2019)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
Solution: B *U2*


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

==============================================================================================================

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

==============================================================================================================

Solution: B U2 *B2 *


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 15, 2019)

B'
Edit: Dang it, i was going for green layer + CLL but whatever.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

==============================================================================================================

Solution: B U2 B2 B' *B*


----------



## Natanael (Dec 15, 2019)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
Solution: B U2 B2 B' B *R*


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 15, 2019)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
Solution: B U2 B2 B' B R *B*


----------



## Natanael (Dec 15, 2019)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
Solution: B U2 B2 B' B R B *R'*


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 15, 2019)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
Solution: B U2 B2 B' B R B R' *x' U*


----------



## Natanael (Dec 15, 2019)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
Solution: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U *L'*


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

(Bump)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

---------------------------------------------------

Solution: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' *R'*


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 22, 2020)

B'


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

---------------------------------------------------

Solution: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' *R'*


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jan 22, 2020)

scramble F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

solution B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' + R' = R2


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

---------------------------------------------------

Solution: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' *B*


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jan 22, 2020)

Scramble F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

Solution B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R2 B *R*


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 22, 2020)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
Solution B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B L


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

---------------------------------------------------

Solution: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B *F*


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 23, 2020)

F'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 23, 2020)

B


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 23, 2020)

let's do this for 17x17!


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 23, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> let's do this for 17x17!


Sure, gimme a few years to type the scramble


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 23, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Sure, gimme a few years to type the scramble


I got you covered


----------



## PowerfulCity (Jan 23, 2020)

Scramble: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

Solution: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B *L'*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 23, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Sure, gimme a few years to type the scramble


More like give me a few years to save up enough money to get it. (Making a scramble, too, though.)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2


SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' *R*


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
> 
> 
> SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' *R*


Wohoo got my new 2x2 today so i can finally do 2x2 again!

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R *U'*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' *B*

A.C.N


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B *x2*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 *F'*

ACN


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
> 
> SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 *F'*
> 
> ACN


SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' *F*


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F* F’*

Wtf is this


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' *R*

ACN



TipsterTrickster said:


> Wtf is this



It's my unpopular OLL actually being good and CodingCuber not realizing that lol


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
> 
> SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' *R*
> 
> ...


Sorry lol. Alg please?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Sorry lol. Alg please?



We aren't allowed to talk what we're doing, but just imagine the optimal solve and go to algdb


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> We aren't allowed to talk what we're doing, but just imagine the optimal solve and go to algdb


Ok


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R *U*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R U *R'*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
> 
> SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R U *R'*


SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R U R' *U'*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R U R' U' *R'*


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R U R' U' R' *F*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R U R' U' R' F *R*


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R U R' U' R' F R *U*

Nice


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 6, 2020)

Scramble: R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' R U R2

Solution: F'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 6, 2020)

Scramble: R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' R U R2

Solution: F' *D2*


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2

SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R U R' U' R’ *M2*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> SCRAMBLE: F' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2
> 
> SOLUTION: B U2 B2 B' B R B x' U L' R' B' R' R' B F F' B L' R U' B x2 F' F F' R U R' U' R’ *M2*



Wut


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Scramble: R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' R U R2

Solution: F' D2 *F'*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

Scramble: R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' R U R2

Solution: F' D2 F' *R*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 17, 2021)

scramble: R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' R U R2

F' D2 F' R F


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Mar 17, 2021)

L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 17, 2021)

F' D2 F' R F L2 R'


----------

